

Ask HN: Did Twitter just revert to #oldTwitter? - apgwoz

I seem to not be the only one, has Twitter reverted?
======
entangld
There was a tweet that said #newTwitter was revealing the timelines of other
users so they shut it down and reverted back to #oldTwitter.

~~~
apgwoz
ahh. thanks for the info. it's back to #newtwitter again it seems.

